# Video tutorial - How to make realistic ocean / lake water with waves



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi! 

I've been trying with various methods to make water surface, ocean or lake water, with descent looking waves. This method was not only the best I found, but also the lowest cost and by far most "fool-proof", which is a must for me..


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Your link didn't come through.


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

flyboy2610 said:


> Your link didn't come through.


Thanks!
Got it fixed now ( I hope)


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

martin t said:


> Thanks!
> Got it fixed now ( I hope)


Yup! You done did it!:thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That is an interesting way to make waves. Please be sure to post pics of the process as you do it.
Thanks!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That's a very interesting method of doing it. He gets good results. I would say the two most important takeaways are, 1) that the painting of the bottom is key to good looking water and 2) the clear product does not have to be very thick.

Another thought. His toilet paper is basically turning into glue soaked mush which he pushes into the shape he desires. You could probably get the same results with a soupy mixture of Sculptamold.

One thing I like about that guy's videos -- except where he's narrating to the camera, he's using speeded up footage with separate voice over. This eliminates the usual problems of trying to fill dead air with narration (or of having dead air), and of having to concentrate both on what you're doing and what you're saying, resulting in choppy, distracted narration. His technique eliminates the tedium which characterizes many homemade how-to videos.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

*Ocean water with waves - Photos*

Hi!

Photos were requested:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice work!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

When I go to the like the video does not show. The only thing that shows is a green screen with sound. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Martin: I like your videos! Thumbs up to you. I can't find the tree one however.


----------



## SantaFeKid1 (May 1, 2016)

*I want to try this method!!!!!! I really do.*

What are great tutorial video! This method looks easy and yet yields an impressive result. I'm working on my very first model railroad layout. Are there any suggestions for the brand and type of "clear coat" for purchase in the USA?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Liquitex Gloss Medium and Varnish, Mod Podge Gloss.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice work and method!


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

*New photos of the harbour*


----------

